# Great fishing including some TROPHIES being released, have a few openings!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fishing really couldn't have been much better the end of last week and over the weekend! Both drifting and wading, the guides put clients on steady action both morning and afternoon.

West bay produced the quantity while east bay produced the quality! We hosted a 3 boat 2 day corporate group in during this stretch and they absolutely smashed the fish. They were split between waders and drifters and everyone got plenty of action. The first day they all went west and then on the second day one boat(wading) decided they wanted to chase some trophies in east. They ended up releasing 3 trophies with the biggest going over 29" and a tad over 8lbs. For anyone looking for corporate outing or team building events, contact us and we'd love to take care of all the details for you. The new lodge is located right next to the golf course as well in case anyone in the group would rather swing the clubs or you can fish/hunt in the morning and all swing them in the afternoon.

Our July calendar is really filling up and Aug is as well, below are our upcoming openings, don't procrastinate contacting us if you want to fish with us!

Upcoming openings:
July 8, 11, 16, 17, 18, 20, 24, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31
Most of these days only have one boat open.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 8th is NO longer available.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 16th & 17th are NO longer available.


----------

